# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  17 признаков настоящего Деда Мороза.

## Irina

*1.Дверной глазок сразу затянуло морозным перегаром.
2.У настоящего деда Мороза руки в синих прожилках, а у ненастоящего – в синих наколках.
3.Температура тела у настоящего деда Мороза не поднимается выше ноля градусов. В нём можно хранить водку.
4.Настоящий дед Мороз добирается к вам не на рогах, а на оленях.
5.Он помнит, как в прошлом году вернулся в Великий Устюг.
6.Настоящий дед Мороз закусывает только снежком или сосулькой и занюхивает Снегурочкой.
7.Настоящего деда Мороза сопровождает только 1 (одна) Снегурочка. Выбирать нельзя.
8.Настоящий дед Мороз никогда не хлопает Снегурочку по попе при детях. Он её хлопает потом, когда думает, что дети уже спят.
9.Настоящий дед Мороз ненавидит стихи.
10.На его мешке с подарками нет эмблемы «Единой России».
11.Если настоящего деда Мороза дёрнуть за бороду, то у него дернется голова.
12.Он очень добрый. Даже после пинка подарит вам что-нибудь.
13.Если настоящего деда Мороза угостить настоящим спиртным, от дедушки останется лужа, которую он и не подумает убирать.
14.После настоящего деда Мороза в туалете пахнет хвоей.
15.Когда он уходит, вещи из квартиры не исчезают! А наоборот – появляются.
16.Он не оставляет после себя визиток вроде «Банкеты, свадьбы, юбилеи!» или «Кандидат физмат наук Айсман Д. М.»
17.Он тоже верит в деда Мороза.*

----------


## Sanych

Прикольно

----------

